# MOTOR OIL VS. GEAR OIL



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Right now, I am currently trying to change my gear oil...BUT I got this amazing question for everyone....

I know for sure that Nissan Sentra's and 200sx's (95-99) Need geear oil with an API GL4. The wieght?...I have no clue. 
The other day, I went over to pep boys and asked a couple employees if they had any ROYAL PURPLE Gear oil for my car. Their answers were: "Why don't you just use motor oil? It's much cheaper and works as good as the gear oils that are up in the shelves." 
So I'm thinking WTF?? ARE YOU GUYS CRAZY!?? So I'm passing this question along to you "PROS OF NISSAN AUTOMOTIVES"...Could you use motor oil instead of gear oil for a 5spd. manual transmission? If so...What weight can you use...PLEASE NO BS ANSWERS!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No you can't motor oil is a much less weight (thinner) gear oil is VERY thick and needed so it doesn't break down.

DO NOT USE MOTOR OIL!


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Then why did employees of PEP BOYS tell me to use it? They even told me that they themselves use it. One used 10w-30 while another used 30w-75...I talked to these people at different times...SO they didnt try to mess around with me. WHY???


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Cgamboa said:


> Then why did employees of PEP BOYS tell me to use it? They even told me that they themselves use it. One used 10w-30 while another used 30w-75...I talked to these people at different times...SO they didnt try to mess around with me. WHY???


If you'd like to destroy your transmission use 10w-30.


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Its not that i wanna destroy my tranny...I;m just curious as to why they wererecommendind me to use motor oil...I dont think they deserve to work at pep boys....


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Check out the FSM it lists recomended grades, should be a sticky in this section.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Cgamboa said:


> Its not that i wanna destroy my tranny...I;m just curious as to why they wererecommendind me to use motor oil...I dont think they deserve to work at pep boys....


Naaaaah...That IS why they work at Pep Boys! Most auto parts counter jockeys don't know anything about cars-all they know how to do is look up parts on a computer and sell them to you.The engineers have a reason for using a thicker gear oil in that transmission, just like the engineers who came up with the T 5 trans in Mustangs and Camaros had a reason for using Dextron II tranny fluid in that manual trans. Unless you know more than the engineers at Nissan , don't second guess it and just put the right lube in there. Your transmission and your wallet will thank you.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Simply stick with what is recommended by your owners manual and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Some transmissions can get away with using 10w40, but for the most part they aren't stock anymore anyway. DSM AWD trannies can use 10w40, if they have been rebuilt by John Shepard and the bearing preloads have been changed. They shift better this way, the lighter oil helps the syncros.. But stock, I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Different manual transmissions are ... well, different. They can call for anything from ATF to a 90 weight gear oil. You _really_ need to check your manual for the proper lube. 

But I'm with *highmilefrontier*, Pep Boys doesn't necessarily require their employees to be rocket scientists. :crazy: Their recommending one oil like 10W-30 for any-old stickshift box is just irresponsible. 

The following guy is a dude I've known for a couple years at BITOG (Bobistheoilguy.com) and he just went public with a company offering a handful of specialty lubricants:

http://www.specialtyformulations.com/

Most Nissans would be OK with his MTL-P or MTL-R, depending whether they ask for a 75W-85 or a 75W-90. Check your manual ... or a buddy's manual ... for the _exact_ recommendation. I'm gonna order his MTL-P for my SpecV in a few more days. It's what he uses in his own Nissan Frontier. 

But just so you don't think I'm a 100% shill for SpecForm's stuff, there are _a lot_ of "syncromesh" fluids available from Red Line, Motul, Royal Purple ... even General Motors. 

_however_, a lot of them do not publish a weight, they use only a part number.  I wouldn't use any gear oil in a synchromesh tranny unless it said "GL-4" on it had a published weight _and_ that number matched what the manual calls for!

I really hate that. Some in the industry are trying to dumb things down ... which frustrates those of us who like to try different things and put more thought into maintaining our equipment.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You want my opinion, don't ask someone at pep-boys for their opinion. I've delt with morons at these places, the only questions I ask are "where can I find the...", other than that, I tell them what I want and I hope they don't push the wrong button on their keyboard. 

Do you know how long it took my to convince them that my sentra has rear brake PADS? I ordered pads for my SE-L and I STILL ended up with a box of brake shoes.


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

*WOW*

Wow....Thanks guys...I just bought 3 quarts of that ROYAL PURPLE stuff from car quest and I'm gonna install it ASAP. Thanks for everyone's input, I really appreciate it. So I guess now, I WONT ASK pep boys workers for stuff like that. Tranny oil is Xpensive but if it works, then it's good...The weight of the oil i got was 75w-90....good or no?...too thin or just right?...please hit me back on that...Thanks...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just get Redline MT90

just about the best for the money, and easy to come by. it can be bought at almost any performance shop, import or domestic. 

or you can get it online


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Cgamboa said:


> Wow....Thanks guys...I just bought 3 quarts of that ROYAL PURPLE stuff from car quest and I'm gonna install it ASAP. Thanks for everyone's input, I really appreciate it. So I guess now, I WONT ASK pep boys workers for stuff like that. Tranny oil is Xpensive but if it works, then it's good...The weight of the oil i got was 75w-90....good or no?...too thin or just right?...please hit me back on that...Thanks...


75-90 is your tranny's bread and butter. perfect. :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yup, I jus bought myself 4qts. of MT-90. I'm changing my gear oil this weekend when Chef helps me replace my axles.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

MT-90 is nice stuff, it really improves cold weather shiftability...but i can't really notice a difference in any other areas.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

I am a "counter jockey" for Checker auto parts, and even I think those people at pep-boys are retards. Just for the record all of us parts store people aren't dumb, and those of us that aren't retards...probably hate the retards giving us a bad rep more than you do! Anyways...the single, and main reason you can't just use motor oil - Is the EP(extreme pressure) and anti-shear additives they put in gear oils, which engine oils don't have. They help cushion the gears, and prevent oil breakdown in the harsh usage in a manual trans/differential. I have been running redline mtl in my b14 5speed with great results.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Sorry *Chris*, we like to bust on your auto parts bretheren because some places will hire just about _anyone_ to work the counter.

That MTL is a bit thin for most Nissan gearbox applications. MT-90 would be the Red Line Oil lube most here would use (75W-90).

Red Line MTL is a 70W-80.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, the main reason im using the mtl...is that I had a couple cases of it just sitting here gathering dust. maybe ill try the mt90 when I run out :thumbup:


----------

